# Ghost Hand cube now on popbuying (cheap!)



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2009)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26651

Look at that price! These were well worth it at $10, but $5 is just wow!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

If you don't know, GHs are only $1 in CHina


----------



## Escher (Dec 9, 2009)

GEETHNX FOR FINDN THIS


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

If you don't know, some people on speedsolving don't live in China (or have friends there who will buy them cubes at local prices and ship them over).

This is pretty cool. Maybe I will buy a few next time I order stuff.


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2009)

How cute, it comes with a pouch! I should make pouches for all my other cubes too.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> How cute, it comes with a pouch! I should make pouches for all my other cubes too.


:3

That's being added to my post-christmas-cube-buying-spree list.


----------



## sarank14 (Dec 9, 2009)

It looks like a type f.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

Other than the fact it doesn't have rounded cubies


----------



## Musturd (Dec 9, 2009)

My ghosthand is my speedsolving cube.
Will buy more with my paypal gift certificate money from holidays.

The colors of the stickers are dull. They are hard to differentiate from each other. Also, the stickers are just painted pieces of paper -- and the paint chips.
Get new stickers for your ghosthand.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Musturd said:


> My ghosthand is my speedsolving cube.
> Will buy more with my paypal gift certificate money from holidays.
> 
> The colors of the stickers are dull. They are hard to differentiate from each other. Also, the stickers are just painted pieces of paper -- and the paint chips.
> Get new stickers for your ghosthand.



thats so true, i had a ghosthand about 2 months ago and the green wore out so much that i started confusing it with white XD


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 9, 2009)

I realize their similar (Type F and GH) but I found a great mod between the 2. Does popbuying sell type Fs?


----------



## Zubon (Dec 9, 2009)

Mini Type A!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

thank me for it xD. 

i made a product request on popbuying several days ago, and they have stalked the cubes in such short amount of time.

expect the maru diy in a few days





http://forum.popbuying.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=25&TopicID=1014


----------



## Parity (Dec 10, 2009)

Are ghost hands type's?
Like type A's?


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> thank me for it xD.
> 
> i made a product request on popbuying several days ago, and they have stalked the cubes in such short amount of time.
> 
> ...



I check cubenjoy occasionally, and recently they got a new Maru in 
called Deep Blue. Is this the one they are going to sell on PopBuying ??

I've been wanting a black ghost hand for awhile, and looks like 
a good time to buy.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > thank me for it xD.
> ...




yeah the "deep blue" is the maru DIY

but i prefer the name "Maru Blue" or "Prime Blue"


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Dec 10, 2009)

we just got a ghost hand, we will be posting a Review soon on our youtube channel "howtocube" 

It's essentially an improved Type F I


----------



## brunson (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope they're good, I just ordered three.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 11, 2009)

with popbuying i could kill the merchandise table at canadian comps 

their price are:
2x2x2 Eastsheen - Black $12.00 (Popbuying: $6.99)
3x3x3 DIY - Black Type C $12.00 (Popbuying: $6.60)
3x3x3 DIY - White Type C $12.00 (Popbuying: $6.81)
Ghost Hand 3x3x3 - Black $12.00 (Popbuying: $5.51)
Mini QJ 4x4x4 - Black $10.00 (Popbuying: $8.70)
Mini QJ 4x4x4 - White $10.00 (Popbuying: $7.26)
QJ PVC Megaminx - Black $12.00 (Popbuying: $7.64)
QJ Pyraminx - White $10.00 (Popbuying: $6.23)
QJ Skewb - White - Only 1 in Stock! $12.00 (Popbuying: $8.23)
QJ Tiled 4x4x4 - Black $13.00 (Dealextreme: $9.90)
QJ Tiled 4x4x4 - White $13.00 (Dealextreme: $10.79)

you guys should really get your supply from popbuying  oh and get some 4x4 centers


----------



## Zubon (Dec 15, 2009)

BUMP!

There are a whole lot of new cubes on popbuying.

Including the DaiYan cube! Yay
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26823

The YJ YongJun?
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26822

Mini C
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26819

And some others which I will have to look into.
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26815
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26817


----------



## Willku (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if they sell white ghost hand cubes anymore? 

I asked a guy on e-bay and he said he could get me white instead of black but that if would not come with the bag. I don't know if this means that he is going to try and pass off a different white cube to me or what...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2009)

apparently theres now "Ghosthand II"s on popbuying. The pieces look REALLY similar to a FII, but there are some slight differences. And, it comes with a pouch!

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26823


----------



## Zubon (Dec 15, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> apparently theres now "Ghosthand II"s on popbuying. The pieces look REALLY similar to a FII, but there are some slight differences. And, it comes with a pouch!
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26823




This is the second version of the DaiYan (TaiYan) or "Big Goose" cube. 
Until now it was quite hard to get. I don't think it is related to the Ghost Hand cube.

I got a black first version one from HKNowStore and it is pretty good. I think I might get this second version with the holes in the edge pieces.


So does anyone know about the "Fingertip Dancing" and "Dare to do" cubes? I am pretty sure they are by the same manufacturer because they have the same instruction booklet.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

Willku said:


> Does anyone know if they sell white ghost hand cubes anymore?


This might be one:
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26815



Willku said:


> I asked a guy on e-bay and he said he could get me white instead of black but that if would not come with the bag.


The two whites I got also didn't come with a bag but in a paper box instead. Got a black one with the bag. Same leaflet, same name/companyname, same pieces.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Willku said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if they sell white ghost hand cubes anymore?
> ...



This now makes a lot of sense!

If you look at the bag for the Ghost Hand cube, it says "Dare to do"
http://popbuying.com/productspics/sku_26651_6.jpg

Also the Chinese characters 「指尖舞」　literally mean 'Finger' 'Tips' 'Dancing'.

So that explains the names "Dare to do" and "Fingertip Dancing"


----------



## Willku (Dec 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Willku said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if they sell white ghost hand cubes anymore?
> ...



Great, thanks.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 15, 2009)

How do you know that is a GH?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 15, 2009)

TioMario said:


> How do you know that is a GH?


The little bag gives it away.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 15, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know that is a GH?
> ...


Is that all the evidence? If I copy that bag, make a lot and sell storebought cubes inside them I could make a lot of money right?.


----------



## zurrik (Dec 15, 2009)

Zubon said:


> BUMP!
> Mini C
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26819



Is this the famous one? Wich everybody loves?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 15, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> with popbuying i could kill the merchandise table at canadian comps
> 
> their price are:
> 2x2x2 Eastsheen - Black $12.00 (Popbuying: $6.99)
> ...




First, you are looking at USD prices on these site, we sell things in CAD, so your cost differential is off right off the bat. 

Second, since it is a store front, there is overhead, such as paying someone to stand there all day and sell the items, cost of the labour to place orders, pick up the product from the post office, price it all, write the software to handle the sales, port it all to and from competitions in addition to all the added equipment we have, etc.

Third, i make no effort to hide that we add a mark up on the items. We use the revenue to help cover the costs of running the organization, as well as to supplement the cost of competitions and all the added flare we have at them. When you buy merch from us you are helping to support the organization and ensure we can continue doing 5+ competitions a year here.

Last, if it bothers you, then i encourage you to just order what you want online yourself and leave the items to others who do not have access to online purchasing.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > with popbuying i could kill the merchandise table at canadian comps
> ...



Yeah, CC gave away gift bags once. GIFT BAGS!! That is awesome.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 15, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > with popbuying i could kill the merchandise table at canadian comps
> ...




sorry that my post offended you. i was only joking:fp 
i didn't meant to complain about you guys.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmm. I just ordered a ghostcube and a black type c and a LL 2x2.

If I like what I get then I may spring and get the maru 2x2 and the type A on there. But what about this new black DY cube? What is the verdict on it?

Is it a daiyan or ghostcubeII or something else?


----------



## Zubon (Dec 15, 2009)

minsarker said:


> But what about this new black DY cube? What is the verdict on it?
> 
> Is it a daiyan or ghostcubeII or something else?



Since the bag and logo are exactly the same as the DaiYan that I have, I can safely assume that DY = DaiYan. But I think that it's the second model which I heard is better than the first one.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 15, 2009)

zurrik said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP!
> ...


Looks like it is. Don't believe the hype though.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow I just spent $197 (for my friend and I) on popbuying
(I owe $104 and I'm getting $80 in gift-money towards the purchase so it won't be too bad)

I hope all these new cubes are good.
I will make a GIGANTIC un-boxing video when the shipment arrives


----------



## Edmund (Dec 16, 2009)

Musturd said:


> I will make a GIGANTIC un-boxing video when the shipment arrives


That'll be cool.

oh and what is some of the stuff you ordered?


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 16, 2009)

holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!! dayan cubes for really cheap. Probably gonna buy around two or three of 'em


----------



## TioMario (Dec 16, 2009)

Could someone who's buying some of this cubes pm me please?
Someone who hasn't ordered them yet.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 16, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > I will make a GIGANTIC un-boxing video when the shipment arrives
> ...



Here's what I remember:
3x3x3: YJ, DaiYan, GH, GHII, A II, A III, A V, LL, Mini C, Maru Blue DIY
2x2x2: LL
4x4x4: YJ, LL, Mini QJ
Other: Hill-shaped with colors (What is this really called?), Master Magic clone, Diamond shaped puzzle, Floppy (my other floppy broke)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 16, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Could someone who's buying some of this cubes pm me please?
> Someone who hasn't ordered them yet.


Why? Wanna share shipping costs?


----------



## Musturd (Dec 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone who's buying some of this cubes pm me please?
> ...



Ha! I get it; there's free shipping!


----------



## TioMario (Dec 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone who's buying some of this cubes pm me please?
> ...



Basically is that I can't use PayPal to pay, because I don't have a credit card.
So I thought about telling someone to buy a cube for me, receive it, and then send it to me, I will pay for the shipment and the cube through Eastern Union or whatever.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 16, 2009)

TioMario said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > TioMario said:
> ...


You can transfer money from your bank to the paypal.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 16, 2009)

Since when do you need a credit card for paypal? Plus the extra shipping is unnecessary and adds extra complexity and costs.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 16, 2009)

I need an international credit card because i'm not in the USA, I'm in Uruguay, South America


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 16, 2009)

the hill shaped with colors is a pillowed mastermorphix


----------



## Musturd (Dec 16, 2009)

Catalyst said:


> the hill shaped with colors is a pillowed mastermorphix



Thanks


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 16, 2009)

I just ordered from popbuying for the first time: LanLan 2x2 (x2), Type C DIY(x2), QJ mini 4x4 (x2), GH 3x3 (x1), ES 4x4 (x1), and a Floppy Cube. :]


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone went into product requests for PopBuying and asked them
to carry type F II , and type C II. I replied that I would like to have
those 2 as well. I hope that helps.


----------



## Jai (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26822 Am I right in assuming that the 2nd gen YJ is the D-II? YJ does make the Type Ds.


----------



## Worker (Dec 17, 2009)

Someone should really make a thread for what all the popbuying cubes are.
like this : Dare to do = ghost hands


----------



## powershotman (Dec 25, 2009)

Worker said:


> Someone should really make a thread for what all the popbuying cubes are.
> like this : Dare to do = ghost hands


i really wanna know this ,
and u answered me ! thx alot
btw, they are a lot of cubes that are not TYPe classification
how do i recognise them , 
pls teach me ...


----------



## powershotman (Dec 26, 2009)

what are the diffs between 
3x3x3 Fingertip Dancing Magic Intelligence Test Cube White 
and
3x3x3 Dare to Do Magic Intelligence Test Cube (2003D Version)
and 
3x3x3 Magic Intelligence Test Cube with Pouch Dare to Do
except colors.

seem like 
http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-82e14902c1103f3fd177e54a407ec7e0.htm 
3x3x3 Fingertip Dancing Magic Intelligence Test Cube White = sealed


http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-308f6768fa09f015f9c59402f452c42a.htm

this 1 unsealed
3x3x3 Magic Intelligence Test Cube with Pouch Dare to Do

so, which is better in perfomance


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 27, 2009)

They've added a new QJ 2x3x3: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27089


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2009)

powershotman said:


> what are the diffs between
> 3x3x3 Fingertip Dancing Magic Intelligence Test Cube White
> and
> 3x3x3 Dare to Do Magic Intelligence Test Cube (2003D Version)
> ...




......
:fp

they're the same thing.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 27, 2009)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26816
I think this is one too, but I haven't seen any link directly to this one, or I'm just lazy.


----------



## brunson (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got mine today! Good shipping time from HK. 

They seem really nice, but I can't really appreciate them since I broke my arm on Christmas Day and my left hand is casted. :-(


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got my ghost hands today (3 of em.) Im going to make some more of my amazing hybrid!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 29, 2009)

ok i just asked them, and the conclusion is:

*the ghost hands on the site are all the same*


just to clear things up


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 12, 2010)

Can anybody confirm - does the white Fingertips Ghost hand cube not come with the pouch?


----------

